# BioShock demo is not working in my pc



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2007)

Today i got my digit and being excited with my new pc i tried this game from the digit dvd and hell i got this error "Bioshock.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience."
I was upset to see that as it being the first game i tried on my new pc and it dint worked!
I gave DxDiag and this is my configuration.Is that not enough for it?

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/5/2007, 23:49:16
       Machine name: NOKIA
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
       System Model: D945GCR_
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4400  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 360MB used, 2079MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02
   Display Memory: 224.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4864 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-36F0-0CF6A3C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2772
        SubSys ID: 0xD6068086
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D606&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/25/2007 12:21:28, 4402176 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/25/2007 12:21:28, 4402176 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech(R) Precision(TM) Gamepad
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC21A
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 18:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x058F, 0x9254
| | Location: Generic USB Hub
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC21A
| | Location: Logitech(R) Precision(TM) Gamepad
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | Service: HidUsb
| | OEMData: 00 00 00 10 0A 00 00 00
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:38:20, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/3/2004 23:38:18, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 01:35:44, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/23/2001 18:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC21A
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | OEMData: 00 00 00 10 0A 00 00 00

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:44:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:44:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:35:44, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:35:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Standard Modem over Bluetooth link
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Standard Modem over Bluetooth link (OTA) - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 2.3 GB
Total Space: 20.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380011A

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 9.0 GB
Total Space: 20.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380011A

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 12.4 GB
Total Space: 20.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380011A

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 9.1 GB
Total Space: 16.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380011A

      Drive: G:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:29:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:26:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:54, 150528 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:02, 1615808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:00, 2575360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 8/24/2007 10:55:58, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 8/24/2007 12:06:38, 26160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:22, 102400 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:38, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:36, 252440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:28, 526872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:18, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:40, 141848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:42, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:26, 166424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 3293184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:34, 137752 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 9/5/2007 17:13:32, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:48, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:14:08, 2334720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:14:14, 294912 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4864.dll, 8/24/2007 11:29:00, 147456 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_134D&DEV_2189&SUBSYS_1002134D&REV_03\4&1E46F438&0&28F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_D6068086&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.664.0205.2007 (English), 5/25/2007 12:21:35, 90880 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:35:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 18:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 246302 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:35:44 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:44 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:35:44 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:26:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.05.0001.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.5.1 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.5.1 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

It seems you've not updated your Windows and DirectX!

Goto *www.windowsupdate.com/ and Install Updates.

Search for DirectX 9.0c August 2007 Updates and install it (Microsoft releases Bi-Monthly updates for DX9c)


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 6, 2007)

But after a search in google i found that the reason may be my motherbord and it inbuild graphics card! anyway i will update it! Will nfs pro street will work in this?


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 6, 2007)

IMO,Your PC may not be powerful enough for that game!!You will need atleast an 8600GT for that game to even run.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> IMO,Your PC may not be powerful enough for that game!!You will need atleast an 8600GT for that game to even run.



are u sure.. NFS' have a reputation of gettin along even on below-requirements systems


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeh! NFS will probably run on slower PCs. But Bioshock needs atleast a 7600GS/6800GT for smooth gameplay.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

lol man you are trying to run bioshock on your onboard graphics.I have GMA3000 onboard graphics and I dint even bother to see whs=at inside the zip file.You need a good graphic card to play this game.


----------



## utsav (Oct 6, 2007)

^^meri to cd/dvd dono hi kharab nikli.main to woh bhi nehi kar sakta jo tum kar sakte ho


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^Get them exchanged na.You should see the movie provided ZEITGEIST.I found it uber cool.Some free games are also there but mostly not worth installaion except CnC,and H2O.Super maryo gives me BSOD everytime I runs it.Music is also good and so are the wallpapes.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

super mario and BSOD ? why?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bioshock requires min 256mb gfx card.I don't think it will work on onboard.Regarding nfs pro street it should work.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> super mario and BSOD ? why?


Dunno but I tried 2 times and got BSOD both the time.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Dunno but I tried 2 times and got BSOD both the time.


Which one? The DOS Version? Try it in DOSBox, A Perfect 16bit DOS/Processor Emulator.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^lol no the one provided with this month's DVD.I think I need to reinstall my windows(it lasted just 3 weeks).


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> .I think I need to reinstall my windows(it lasted just 3 weeks).



lol.. guyz ,u seem to be compulsive re-installers


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

meee to it has been running from 4 months gotta reinstall my XP  soon
my config is 
intel P4 2.4 gigs
512 ram
on board GFX 

will bioshock run on my PC or CNC will run ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2007)

^No bioshock won't work on ur pc. (


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> lol.. guyz ,u seem to be compulsive re-installers


Arre I have to do it.It has slowed down so much.it doesn't shut down itself,BSODs on regular basis,and what not.My longest windows run was 2 months.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 6, 2007)

guys hold on! U say it wont play then fine it would have flickered and went off.. But i get this error.. "Bioshock.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." which looks same as when a software crashes in windows XP. Also point to be noted the same error used to come to people when they tried to play nfs Carbon on Intel accelerated mobos.
Check this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43112
Dont u think the culprit is again the Intel accelerated graphics card?What should be done?

And regarding graphics the pc is able to play SIM 2 with all graphics options at MAX without a problem!So i was expecting!


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 9, 2007)

Sims 2 requirements:


```
2.0 GHz processor or better
256 MB RAM if Windows XP, Windows ME, Windows 98, or Windows 2000
At least 3.5 GB of hard drive space

Supported video cards (and the more video memory the better)

Intel® Extreme Graphics (requires 2.0 GHz processor)
82845, 82865
```

Bioshock requirements:


```
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo processor 
 
System RAM: 2GB 
 
Video card: 
DX9: Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT or better) 
DX10: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 or better 
 
Sound Card: Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ series (Optimized for use with Creative Labs EAX ADVANCED HD 4.0 or EAX ADVANCED HD 5.0 compatible sound cards)
```

Hope that clears your doubts.... 

As far as NFS Carbon is concerned,even I get the same error on my intel onboard 845g graphics.. .Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

NFS Carbon on 845G ... is it documented to run?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Hell no Carbon doesn't even run on my 946gzis with onboard GMA3000(not x3000) graphics.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 9, 2007)

NFS carbon dont even run on my 856GBF ..how can you expect it run on 845g
NFS carbon runs fine on my other 965gl mobo


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 9, 2007)

Carbon runs crappity crap on anything other than ATI Radeon 9xxx and above....BioShock needs Pixel/Vertex Shader 3.0, and its so damn shader heavy that even if there was an PS/VS2.0 card that would run it, the only ones are the Radeon X800/X850 series.


----------



## latino_ansari (Oct 16, 2007)

hey iran bioshock on my amd laptop wid Nvidia geforce 7150 IGP and it works finne but lags in the area with lots of water and fire.. The settings are damn low... And will nfs carbon run on my laptop it has got

1.8ghz amd turion 64 mobile processor
1gb ram
256mb nvidia feforce 7150 shared wid the ram
etc...


----------



## User Name (Oct 17, 2007)

i hav prob with bioshock demo.it install fine.when i run it i can't able see mouse.it seen(highlighted) only when it get on options like Play DEMO,options,Exit.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 17, 2007)

@User Name

chk the below link for your mouse fix
*forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5680

@AcceleratorX
Also Bioshock can work on SM2 cards....the above link has it all

u can also search gamespot ......the sm2 fix is in the bioshock downloads section


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 17, 2007)

bioshock wont even install....corrupt install files on digit dvd


----------

